# My wild guppies (April 2011)



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Planning for a long time to catch wild guppy. I went this weekend. I took pictures of the fish caught and fish. My English is not very good, I'm sorry typed wrong.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What beauties!


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Great pictures.
I have kept wild caught guppies and one thing I always enjoyed doing was to take the nicely colored, nice finned males and buy a fancy female or two (I usually get the blue veil tailed) and crossbred them. You will be amazed at the offspring, especially the males.


----------



## shauliko (May 1, 2011)

the colors of the fishes are so amazing... you don't stuff like that everyday...


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow - those are beautiful fish!


----------



## supert (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice fish! I would love to have a pair in my tank


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice fish! Where did you catch them?


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Very nice series again, my friend and very solid colors on these wild guppy! :clap2:


----------

